# Tortola lay day: Nanny Cay Marina?



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Doing two back to back charters covering the BVI, USVI and Spanish Virgin Islands this winter. Have a lay day on Tortola between charters. Planing to do laundry and relax with the time. Thinking of staying a Nanny Cay Marina. Any thoughts and comments about the place?


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Nanny Cay is a nice marina for the BVIs. They folks there are very accommodating and the dockspace is very protected (so protected from the wind that it can be uncomfortably hot without A/C running). There's a nice restaurant "Peg Legs" at the water entrance and one can eat a selection from their menu at the beach bar; alternatively "Captain Mulligan's" is at the road entrance and they've got hearty food on the menu. Unfortunately that's about it as far as food goes - unless you take a cab into Road Town.

The marina showers are the nicest I've found in the whole Caribbean. The 4 or 5 coin washing machines and 4 driers usually all work; but if you want to do your own laundry you should go early or late or on a Sunday as the machines get pre-empted by a lady who will wash, dry and fold your laundry for you (for a surcharge, of course). You can hang out at Spinnaker's Restaurant next to the machines during the day or head out to the small beach and pool and relax there.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Has every boat service you may want but you're on a charter boat so probably not a concern. Not much in way of things to do so you would probably end up taxiing elsewhere if you want to get off the boat for awhile. Just about as smelly as Roadtown so if you want a day on land would go there instead as more stuff on land to do. Good laundry girls for just about same money as DIY at village cay in Roadtown. Have done same day service for us in past.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

We will be actually switching boats for the charters and will be spending just one night on land. Priority for my gal is doing laundry so the info about the laundry situation at Nanny Cay is very helpful. Other than lunch and dinner. Some afternoon relaxing and a rum drink or two, is all we are going to need. Meet the next boat at Sopers Hole the next day.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Is Nanny Cay where you are picking up your next bareboat? If so, it's plenty nice. I agree with everything in Zanshin's post. Hot place, but has everything. 

If you are picking it up elsewhere, I would consider staying there. It doesn't sound like you will have much shoretime/downtime anyway.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

If you have the time the best meals I ever had in both usvi and BVI was at Saramouche in Sopers. Definitely worth making the time for a lunch or dinner.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Minnewaska said:


> Is Nanny Cay where you are picking up your next bareboat? If so, it's plenty nice. I agree with everything in Zanshin's post. Hot place, but has everything.
> 
> If you are picking it up elsewhere, I would consider staying there. It doesn't sound like you will have much shoretime/downtime anyway.


No we are meeting the next boat in Sopers Hole. We will are planing on staying at the Hotel at Nanny Cay one night after being dropped off by the first charter boat in Roadtown.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

outbound said:


> If you have the time the best meals I ever had in both usvi and BVI was at Saramouche in Sopers. Definitely worth making the time for a lunch or dinner.


Thanks for that tip. Since we probably will have time for lunch in Sopers Hole. I'll check it out.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

mbianka said:


> No we are meeting the next boat in Sopers Hole. We will are planing on staying at the Hotel at Nanny Cay one night after being dropped off by the first charter boat in Roadtown.


I'm not sure I see Nanny Cay as a shoreside destination, with no marine purpose. But, for a night, it would be perfectly nice.

I've never stayed ashore at Soper's, but swear a buddy did once. We were all stranded on the island the night were were to return home, as the State's were getting a blizzard. Pretty sure he ended up on West End.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

mbianka said:


> Doing two back to back charters covering the BVI, USVI and Spanish Virgin Islands this winter. Have a lay day on Tortola between charters. Planing to do laundry and relax with the time. Thinking of staying a Nanny Cay Marina. Any thoughts and comments about the place?


Great spot. We do a wind down night at Nanny Cay before travel. The kids love the pool and the Villas are pretty nice. Peg Leg's resturant is also decent. The little coffee shop near Budget Marine is a life saver....:wink


----------

